
Bethesda installs a kernel mode driver for Doom Eternal Anti-cheat - css
https://blog.irdeto.com/2020/05/14/denuvo-anti-cheat-goes-live-a-message-to-doom-eternal-fans-and-gamers/
======
css
Denuvo Anticheat is a new service separate from their anti-tamper obfuscation
service that games have historically used to prevent piracy.

This comes on the tail of Riot's Valorant [0] and League of Legends both
implementing kernel-level anticheat.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/VALORANT/comments/fzxdl7/anticheat_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/VALORANT/comments/fzxdl7/anticheat_starts_upon_computer_boot/fn6yqbe/)

[1] [https://na.leagueoflegends.com/en-us/news/dev/dev-null-
anti-...](https://na.leagueoflegends.com/en-us/news/dev/dev-null-anti-cheat-
kernel-driver/)

